# TAS Iron Ltd.



## bretthl (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi.

Have any of you boys and girls purchased a refurbished Bridgeport vertical milling machine from TAS Iron Ltd?  If so did the machine meet your expectation?  I don't have the time or budget to travel to the rust belt to check out promising Bridgeports from one off sellers and know I would be paying a premium buying from TAS based on current market prices from one off sellers.  If TAS does perform the rebuild that they say they do it would be worth it to me.

I am also considering a new Tai knee mill from Precision Mathews.  I puchased a PM 1340GT lathe from them and it is okay.  I think the mill is an important piece of equipment and I want to make the right choice.  Any guidance here would be appreciated.


----------



## dlane (Nov 11, 2017)

Where are you located ?


----------



## bretthl (Nov 11, 2017)

Colorado Springs.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Nov 11, 2017)

Maybe ask 'em for customer references, then call the customers and find out their experiences.

Glenn


----------



## bretthl (Nov 12, 2017)

Good plan Glen.  There is very little on the web about this company outside of their website.  A search of this forum and practical machinist turned up nothing.


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Dec 1, 2018)

bretthl said:


> Good plan Glen.  There is very little on the web about this company outside of their website.  A search of this forum and practical machinist turned up nothing.


Were you ever able to find out anything about their products?  I am in a similar situation.  They say they rescrape the knee into tolerance and put in new bearings, etc.  Their machines sure look nice, but I don't plan on entering whatever mill I buy in a beauty contest.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 1, 2018)

It is not that difficult to make a machine pretty.  Making it square, parallel, and accurate, with full and even bearing on all the slides, is what makes it perform like it should and last for a good, long time.  Also, parts that are worn out must be replaced, not just shined up.  Be really careful when buying "reconditioned" machines.  A little cosmetic scraping, some flaking, and a new coat of paint will only make it look nice.  Make sure that the needed work was done to bring the machine back to factory specs (or better).


----------



## bretthl (Dec 1, 2018)

Morgan RedHawk said:


> Were you ever able to find out anything about their products?  I am in a similar situation.  They say they rescrape the knee into tolerance and put in new bearings, etc.  Their machines sure look nice, but I don't plan on entering whatever mill I buy in a beauty contest.



I did not purchase a mill from this company.  They are probably legitimate but I can't say for sure.  The only way I would buy a used machine from anyone is if I could inspect it first.  When I discussed this option with them on the phone they said come on up.  I did not have the time to make the trip so I went with a new machine.


----------

